# WS-Security Beispiel mit JBOSS/Wildfly gesucht



## navino (28. Feb 2015)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne einen Webservice der von einem Wildfly zur Verfügung gestellt wird, absichern.
Habe momentan so keine Ahnung wie ich die Authentifizierung löse.
Am besten mit Standard-Mitteln, habe sowas gelesen von Username Token im SOAP Header...?

Ist das der richtige Ansatz? Hat da evtl. jemand ein Beispiel?

Gruß
navino


----------



## JeromeC (2. Mrz 2015)

Ich hab meine REST-Dienste mithilfe dieses Tutorials abgesichert:
Java EE 7 / JAX-RS 2.0: Simple REST API Authentication & Authorization with Custom HTTP Header
Ansonsten OAuth.

Falls was unklar ist, meld dich.


----------



## navino (4. Mrz 2015)

Hallo,

und Danke für den Link. Ich wollte zwar eigentlich SOAP-Services machen, aber das Beispiel sieht gut aus.
Ich werde das mal durcharbeiten.

Gruß
navino


----------

